# Any parents in or around  london area



## Vicki farrant (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi I'm vicki my daughter Jade was diagnosed 4 weeks ago and were looking for others to chat to poss meet up who know what were talking about !
Jade is this first in our family to get type 1 and we  don't really know anyone with it so feeling a bit lonely .
So if you fancy chatting please get in touch be great to chat to others newly diagnosed or around the same age even better if you live localish but don't matter if you don't
Thanks x


----------



## Emma-S (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi Vicki,
I was hoping to contact you in a less public way but was struggling to do that. This is weird to say so publicly but I am your brother Mark's youngest daughter...
My mother (Dawn) has had Type 1 for 16 years and I also know a lot about it, if you or Jade would like to talk then we are more than willing to listen.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 9, 2017)

It does you good to talk to others in the same situation  Welcome from someone who has been T1 since being 3, 50 odd yrs ago och


----------



## Vicki farrant (Mar 10, 2017)

Emma-S said:


> Hi Vicki,
> I was hoping to contact you in a less public way but was struggling to do that. This is weird to say so publicly but I am your brother Mark's youngest daughter...
> My mother (Dawn) has had Type 1 for 16 years and I also know a lot about it, if you or Jade would like to talk then we are more than willing to listen.


Hi wow you did well finding me in here lol 
Sorry I've now seen the friend requests I'm terrible at getting around to accepting people you should have just sent a message 
But thanks a lot I appreciate it x


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2017)

The big "smoke" London


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 10, 2017)

Welcome Vicki and Emma! I believe this is the first time we have had an aunt and niece join. 

I hope you find this forum useful; we're a friendly and non-judgemental lot.


----------

